
The Conspiracy Myth - xoxoy
https://charleseisenstein.org/essays/the-conspiracy-myth/
======
codyswann
That which is stated without evidence can be dismissed without evidence.

------
chkaloon
Fine article, but all the "on the other hand"-ness gets tiresome. One can't
drift in the dark forever. Occam's razor, people. It works pretty well.

------
himinlomax
I agree that "conspiracy theory" is thrown around willy-nilly and quite too
often to tarnish dissenters. It has most of the makings of a moral panic.

However, the lockdowns are not _authoritarian_. Just like when referring to
the _appeal to authority_ fallacy, which is about the appeal to _illegitimate_
authority, a temporary restriction on liberties for a legitimate purpose is
not authoritarian.

~~~
partiallypro
I would say not -all- of the lock downs are authoritarian, but -some- are.
Some of the restrictions simply make no sense, and often some special interest
is let off the hook while the smaller players are left in limbo or are
restricted. Which in the end helps the big players, and puts the smaller ones
out of business/at risk. Do I really think that that wasn't lobbied hard for?
I'm not naive.

~~~
himinlomax
We're obviously talking about the ongoing Covid-19 crisis.

------
Ranebow6
Might be worth posting the critique that Eisenstein was alluding to
[https://medium.com/@jackadamweber/coronation-unveiled-a-
crit...](https://medium.com/@jackadamweber/coronation-unveiled-a-critique-and-
cure-for-charles-eisensteins-fairy-tale-pandemic-essay-c3446906a85b)

------
smitty1e
Covid-19 is _a_ nasty threat and must be taken seriously.

The tinfoil hattery comes from the near-exclusive focus on the one threat at
the expense of the rest of the threat spectrum.

Hence the "Newton's 3rd Law" reaction to edicts that are not popularly
supported.

~~~
twiceaday
Nah, the tinfoil hattery is always there, in the people that demand that type
of content. The creative writers of the stuff will always incorporate the
latest events into their existing plotlines. Covid is a goldmine for them.

~~~
smitty1e
Almost seems a symbiotic relationship.

------
viburnum
Both tobacco and oil companies have been trying to undermine science generally
for decades now by promoting things like “DDT is actually safe.” It’s well-
documented. Take a minute to google it.

------
seemslegit
Way too long to read so I'm gonna assume it says "government conspiracies are
real, happen all the time because a conspiracy is just people working together
towards some goal while keeping it a secret from other people and the only
question is if your particular one is true or even remotely makes sense" and
agree.

~~~
chkaloon
Nope, should read an article before commenting on it.

